# training for coyote calling?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

whats some ways to train my diaphram for when im calling? i do ok but when doing distress i cant add inflections or other noises so its just the same sounds over and over to a degree so im looking for ways to help me use my chest and all more and easier. i played saxophone for a while but that wasnt enough


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

try small variations of position of the call. i've used a turkey diaphragm call to make fox in distress by angling it in my mouth.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

woops let me clear that up how can i train my chest and all to run the call and add all of the different sounds with either an open or closed reed call


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just alot of practice!!


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Buy an electronic caller like the Fox Pro. No training needed and many different sounds. 

If you are afflicted with the status we have all suffered from at least once in our lives called Youth and Poverty then you are probably relegated to a $10 mouth/hand call. Not a problem. Get out and get after 'em. Nothing teaches like experience in the field.

Best to ya.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Oldtimehtr said:


> Buy an electronic caller like the Fox Pro. No training needed and many different sounds.
> 
> If you are afflicted with the status we have all suffered from at least once in our lives called Youth and Poverty then you are probably relegated to a $10 mouth/hand call. Not a problem. Get out and get after 'em. Nothing teaches like experience in the field.
> 
> Best to ya.


I do have an old foxpro model 48 and it works havent called anything but its better than nothing. I also have 9 or 10 hand calls a few i bought and a few i got from a fellow predator hunter and one new one on the way from Kerry Carver i need to practice but its too loud in the house lol


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You will be very happy with the call from Kerry. His calls are one of the top ones in my opinion. Kerry is also an excellent guy and will help you. I have collected a lot of his calls. I just got a howler from him with a new board in it that is adjustable. It is one of the best sounding howlers I have blown. There is a guy named Rudy in Ohio that makes some good calls also.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I too recommend Kerry Carver's calls. Even though I'm a call maker and use my own calls, I also use Kerry's.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hows it going Weasel? Here is another good call maker. You should put one of his Wounded Weasels in your call bag.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I just got a howler from him with a new board in it that is adjustable.
> 
> 
> > I saw that call on PM forums it looks pretty fancy maybe in a year or two when i get howling down i can pick one up 8)
> ...


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I just got a call from Carver last week. Took it out Saturday and called in 4 dogs... SHEEP DOGS! It was a bit scary there for a minute till the left.... I really like the call though. Sounds great, easy to blow compared to other open reed calls i have, looks and feels like a high quality piece. Good luck! You'll love the carver call.


----------

